# RBP acting sick. Can anyone diagnos problem and treatment.



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Last weekend my P was pale , swimming clumbsily and digging gravel and hanging out in front of powerhead. Mouth seemed open more than normal and somewhat body bloated although to my knowledge the fish had not eaten in a week. Checked parameters. They were ph 6.2. Ammonia 0 Nitrates 40 ppm. I had raised the ph to 6.8 with alkaline buffer, but it has restabilized to 6.2. I know this seems low, I gonna get a new test kit to be certain. Anyway, I have been doing daily water changes of about 10 percent with RO water which also tests acidic (not sure why). I have vaccuumed gravel and unclogged flow to power head increasing oxygen in water. The P is acting better and color is mostly back, but is still not eating. I had been feeding only shrimp and white fish since last August. The white fish was freezer burnt the last time I fed. Now it has been pitched. Unless one of the kids fed a hot dog or something, I cannot explain why the p looks full and will not eat. Also, check out pictures, it looks as if he/she may have some fungus or gill damage in addition to hith. Also, before you all slam me keep in mind that this fish is over 25 years old. Thanks in advance.

Almost forgot, after vaccuuming I changed cansiter filter from carbon to diatom.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What an honor it is to see a fish that old! What is his story? How long have you had him?

Your nitrates were a bit high, but I'm sure they are fine now that you have done those waterchanges. Just keep trying to feed him, and hopefully he will pull through. It would be such a shame if you lost him after the many years of his life.

Best of luck!








~Taylor~


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't think anyone will slam you with insults. Your fish is almost 25 years old, you have to be doing something right! Just like Taylor said its an honor to see a fish this old! Best of luck and I hope he gets better and lives anothe 25!!!


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> What an honor it is to see a fish that old! What is his story? How long have you had him?
> 
> Your nitrates were a bit high, but I'm sure they are fine now that you have done those waterchanges. Just keep trying to feed him, and hopefully he will pull through. It would be such a shame if you lost him after the many years of his life.
> 
> ...


My brother and I bought him as baby during winter months when I was in 7th grade (1981-1982). We had him hidden in a ten gallon tank in the closet behind a row of clothes on hangers. I would say we had him for a good 3 weeks before mom heard the air pump running. We got to keep him anyhow and after another 6 months to a year our Red Tiger Oscar died at about 8 years so the p got to inherit the 55 gallon tank. He has been in the same 55 gallon tank ever since although it has been moved to about 4 different houses. I could go into alot more detail, but I would like to keep the post on topic. You also can read more on my previousl thread last August. Just check my profile.

Thanks


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Swimming is very weak today. Not sure what else I can do.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

If no one said this turn the temp up 82-83 and time will tell my friend!


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

i am having same problem with fish not eating i have been told to put in a vitemin substitute (liquid form) which will make the fish hungery i will be putting this in next week (hopeing they start eating before then) but it may be worth your while looking into it


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

holy crap he does look old... prolly just dieing of old age


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rone said:


> holy crap he does look old... prolly just dieing of old age


Let's hope not.


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Got back from lps (40 mile drive one way) and store owner thought it may be kidney failure due to age. Fish is not able to circulate water out as fast as it is coming in. Thus causing bloating. In addition, I removed 7.5 gal from tank and added 9 gal tap water with Aquasafe. This brought my Ph up to 6.4. He thought that I should wait before a day before adding salt or melafix. Not sure that I want to wait as store owner/president did not see pics. What do you all think?


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Got back from lps (40 mile drive one way) and store owner thought it may be kidney failure due to age. Fish is not able to circulate water out as fast as it is coming in. Thus causing bloating. In addition, I removed 7.5 gal from tank and added 9 gal tap water with Aquasafe. This brought my Ph up to 6.4. He thought that I should wait before a day before adding salt or melafix. Not sure that I want to wait as store owner/president did not see pics. What do you all think? He does look a little yellow on his underside. Would salt and malafix acutally put more stress on kidneys. I'm thinking that if kidney failure he will die anyhow, might as well try the salt and melafix...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dave,
I'm not sure why he would want you to wait. By all means, medicate him ASAP. You want a chance to revive him, and it sounds like things are not going good so far.

Best wishes,
~Taylor~


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Guess it was old age (kidney failure)... Added meds within 30 minute fish swole up even more and is definitely dying. Could not handle added stress of meds. No problems, I know that I have done everything possible and he lived a good life. Thanks to all for their help and concern.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If he is still alive you can relieve the stress on the kidneys by adding 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water to the tank. Salt will slow down the amount of water that will pass through the fish vis osmosis.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That sucks Dave. I was really rooting for this guy to pull through and make it. It's such a let down to realize how long this fish has actually lived, that thinking of him dying is a shame. We all know you did what you could though.








~Taylor~


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi! This isn't Dave! It's his daughter Jenna. The pirahna died at 11:05. It is devistatating. We're going to get mounted and preserved. We put him in a freezer bag in the deep freeze until next week.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Thats absolutely terrible. Sorry for your loss. You guys did the best you could with him. R.I.P. What was his name?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that. At least he will be mounted to last many more decades.


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> Thats absolutely terrible. Sorry for your loss. You guys did the best you could with him. R.I.P. What was his name?


Mr.P.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

25 years is a loooong time man, sorry for the lost, you've done everything for him so don't blame yourself.

I always thought a 55g is still a bit too small for one piranha because it's too narrow?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wingman said:


> 25 years is a loooong time man, sorry for the lost, you've done everything for him so don't blame yourself.
> 
> I always thought a 55g is still a bit too small for one piranha because it's too narrow?


His piranha was extra small anyway, because his growth was stunted.


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. At least he will be mounted to last many more decades.


Its been a long time coming but here is a picture of the mount.

Thanks,
David Jent


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

How are you able to mount it? Do you leave up there until it rots or dries out?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking good, but through my deaths of Pygos, I never had one that looks like that shape.. belly looks odd but looking good.


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry for the loss dave, that p was older than i am!!!


----------

